# PopUp + Flash | ABER: Flash IN PopUp, nicht mit Flash PopUp öffnen!



## Ingolo (31. März 2006)

Hallo "Freunde",  

also: Ich habe einen Flashfilm mit irgendwelchen maßen. Ich möchte auf meiner Internetseite  nun diese SWF als PopUp öffnen, also es soll sich ein Fenster(popup) öffnen und in dem Fenster die SWF anzeigen. Soweit ich weiß ist das mit Javascript möglich, aber HALLO! ich bins, der nichts von javascript versteht! Kann da jemand behilflich sein?


----------



## Gumbo (31. März 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<a href="foobar" onclick="return !window.open(this.href, '_blank', 'width=640, height=480')"> … </a>
```
Die Beschreibung der Parameterwerte der window.open()-Methode findest du etwa bei SelfHTML.


----------



## Ingolo (1. April 2006)

Geht sehr gut danke, aber warum kann ich wenn ich resizable=no eingebe immer noch in firefox die größe des neuen fensters verändern?


----------



## Maik (1. April 2006)

Schwer zu sagen, woran es bei dir liegt, denn grundsätzlich funktioniert der Parameter resizable=yes|no im Firefox tadellos.


----------



## Gumbo (1. April 2006)

Es gibt Parameter, die manche Browser nicht kennen und daher nicht wirken. Andererseits können auch gewisse Browsereinstellungen dazu führen, dass manche Parameter nicht funktionieren. Schlussendlich sollte doch der Benutzer die Macht über das Verhalten des Browsers haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Ingolo (1. April 2006)

Also die Zeile sieht bei mir so aus und funktioniert leider nicht:


```
<a href="seite.html" onClick="return !window.open(this.href, '_blank', 'resizable=no, width=550, height=400, top=200, left=350')">Öffnen</a>
```


----------



## Maik (1. April 2006)

Da Firefox den Code (bei mir) korrekt ausführt, sprich die Größe des Popup-Fensters sich nicht verändern lässt, kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben. (Testumgebung: Win2k, Firefox 1.5)


----------



## Gumbo (1. April 2006)

Was meinst du mit „funktioniert leider nicht“? Was genau funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Ingolo (2. April 2006)

Also man kann immer noch das fenster vergrößern, das resizable=no (siehe oben) funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## Cecily (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!!

Dieses Thema ist zwar schon etwas veraltet, hat mir aber geholfen mein swf in einem PopUp einzubinden.
Vielen Dank dafür! Das mit resizable funktioniert bei mir übrigens tadellos, und ich habe einfach den Code übernommen. 


```
<a href="flv.swf"  onclick="return !window.open(this.href, '_blank', 'resizable=no, width=640, height=480')">
```

Ich habe lediglich das top=200, left=350 weggelassen. Vielleicht liegt es daran?

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe eine ganz andere Frage.

Und zwar wird als Titel des Popup-Fensters dummerweise der Pfad der Flash-Animation angezeigt. Meine Versuche den Titel durch title="xy" etc zu ändern haben nicht funktioniert. 
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen

Vielen Dank!


----------

